# 30 day survival quest! Wanna join?



## RMR-Steven (Dec 1, 2014)

Hey there, I am training and planning a 30 day survival/bug out quest here in utah county along the wasatch front or in the west desert. Havent decided on the geographic location but hopefully will soon. I want to film the entire quest, and will be using primitive techniques along with some tricks I learned in the military. If anyone would be interested in joining me on this journey I would be happy to have you along. I think this will be a great experience and maybe if 2-4 of us got in together on this, we may just be able to share our experiences with everyone. If you check out my facebook you will be able to follow along my training days, and also see some other exciting stuff. I will not have a cell phone along this journey, only a knife and the clothes on my back. I am hoping some people will be interested in tagging along. Write me on my facebook page or message me on here if interested. Facebook link is https://www.facebook.com/RockyMtnRednecks

Thanks everyone and hope to hear from you.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I survived 30 days once on the LAS VEGAS strip- that's as far as I am going for survival


----------

